# What do I do next?



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies
I'm just after a bit of advice.
My first cycle of treatment was cancelled at day 16 as I hadn't responded to the clomid. On day 25 I happened to do an ovulation test and it came up positive. I thought this was good because I could at least plan for my af, which (if have af 14 days after ov)I should have around tomorrow. The thing is, I am not having any af symptoms, and they jhave never been subtle!

So now I am thinking that maybe the positive ov test was wrong, and therefore I actually have no idea when I should be getting af.

Generally, I only get periods about every 3 months and I really don't want to wait that long.
I do have some norethisterone that I could take, but the clinic did not mention me needing this, they just said I should get a period 'as normal' so obviously they weren't looking at my notes! But I hate taking norethisterone, it turns me into a total nightmare and I get very depressed on it. But if it means not waiting 3 months maybe I should just do it?
Any ideas ladies?

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Are you still on clomid? could that give a false OV reading?


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for your reply but panic over, AF arrived this morning. Reieved but Bloody painful though!
S x


----------



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi smc81 

Good luck with your next cycle!


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Smc, I am sorry your cycle was cancelled 
Good news AF was much quicker than you thought so now you can plan next move.
Big hugs to you and good luck with next round xxx


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Ladies for for your kind words. I will begin clomid tomorrow. Feeling very excited but at the same time a bit apprehensive.
Fingers crossed this time it's better news.
Good luck to you too on your journeys!
Sarah x


----------

